# New grow!



## undrx (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey everyone, some might remember my last batch of 12 were all hermies LOL

well, waited a few months, vacummed a bunch and think i got rid of all pollen so im trying again. These germinated on Dec 28th. Every 5 days i notice a huge growth. 4 in particular of the 8 are naturally fast growing and thick! its insane, they were fire and now looking the same way. 

Here are a couple of shots from Jan 10th. thats about 2 weeks from being in a napkin!  

Any advice? 

Im using soil w/ perlite. a little homegrown co2 in the room. Its daylight for about 16 hours a day - all flourescent. and pruning the old mature leaves off every 12 days to push for new growth. Soil is aerated and given plant food every other watering ( i water every 2-3 days ) its Shultz 10-15-10  plant food i think. Room temperature is about 80'F and between 49%-55%  humidity.  

thanks
Ill post some more pics as soon as i resize them!

ALSO - If you hold the mouse over the attached pic, look at the name to see the date of the plant... there are only Jan 10 and Jan 25 pics. To show the growth.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 29, 2007)

if i am not mistaken you shouldnt be trimming any leaves off of it. those leaves are what catch the sunlight to store energy for growth!


----------



## omnigr33n (Jan 29, 2007)

Yea, dont trim any leaves off man.  Heck, I even leave the dead ones on as long as they are not blocking any light~


----------



## undrx (Jan 29, 2007)

here are some other pics...


----------



## undrx (Jan 29, 2007)

hahah k, well... last night i gave them all a good trimming.. ill resist for a couple weeks! by the way, they were all born the same time but u can see some are LOTS stronger and thicker than others... yep, different strains!


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 29, 2007)

Strong looking plants, man, but, to keep them healthy and help their growth, you should stop trimming. It is a temptation, but one you should resist...:farm: 

Nelson


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 29, 2007)

by the looks of what you took off they might hermie on you if they arnt males aready


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 29, 2007)

Too much stress and "bam" a Rosie O'Donnell _(hermie)_ plant will appear! :rofl:  Remember fan leaves feed each node so don't remove them the bigger they are the better they can process the light and move nutes.


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah man don't trim. Those large leafs hold neuts and absorb light. These are the leaves that keep the plant alive.


----------



## f1r3m4n (Jan 29, 2007)

ya man from my experience i would say do not trim them until they have buds cuz during veg u want them to thrive ...and since there are no buds theres no need to try and focus the nutrition to somewhere.


----------



## shogun (Jan 30, 2007)

what kind of flourescent?


----------



## the_riz (Jan 30, 2007)

Its easy not to trim, are you an addict?! lol, my plants are so bushy i sometimes wonder if we accidently bought _bush_ seeds lol


----------



## Growdude (Jan 30, 2007)

If you want them to bush up then they need more light.


----------



## undrx (Jan 30, 2007)

okay okay okay okay okay okay okay okay 

i promise! no more trimming... i did the last trim a couple days ago - now i have them looking how i want them. I'll take pics tonight and show you'll how they look


----------



## Whiskey Agogo (Jan 30, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, some might remember my last batch of 12 were all hermies LOL
> 
> well, waited a few months, vacummed a bunch and think i got rid of all pollen so im trying again. These germinated on Dec 28th. Every 5 days i notice a huge growth. 4 in particular of the 8 are naturally fast growing and thick! its insane, they were fire and now looking the same way.
> 
> ...


 
Holy Smokes, undrx!! These things are huge! Do you know what you're growing here? I've got White Widows about 2 weeks old and they're JUST getting their second set of leaves!
I'm basically doing what you're doing in terms of soil and nutes, but I keep them under the fluros 24/7.
Should I give them some darkness? Would that help them grow at the rate yours are growing?
Anyone??


----------



## Hick (Jan 30, 2007)

What is PHOTOSYNTHESIS


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 30, 2007)

Whiskey Agogo said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes, undrx!! These things are huge! Do you know what you're growing here? I've got White Widows about 2 weeks old and they're JUST getting their second set of leaves!
> I'm basically doing what you're doing in terms of soil and nutes, but I keep them under the fluros 24/7.
> Should I give them some darkness? Would that help them grow at the rate yours are growing?
> Anyone??


 
2 weeks they should be on their 4 set or more. sounds like you need more light. Cfl's ect... No nutes Untill 3 or 4 weeks if in soil


----------



## undrx (Jan 30, 2007)

Whiskey Agogo said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes, undrx!! These things are huge! Do you know what you're growing here? I've got White Widows about 2 weeks old and they're JUST getting their second set of leaves!
> I'm basically doing what you're doing in terms of soil and nutes, but I keep them under the fluros 24/7.
> Should I give them some darkness? Would that help them grow at the rate yours are growing?
> Anyone??


 
thanks!!!

you might wanna drop the lighting time from 24/7 

i give them 16 hours per day. Also try some nutrients and co2... 
im gonna take some pics tonight and show the progress. 

They are growing fast every other day.  

everytime i trim.. within 5 days its bushy again! i love the progress.


im growing some fire a$$ bud from Jamaica. it has no name but its super high grade.  If you look at the pics, i have about 3 different strains and all born at the same time but yet still the the one strain is just growing at an expontial rate.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 30, 2007)

keep doing what you doing  trim if you wonna grow bonsai type of weed i got a friend who do thesame thing i think they look god


----------



## undrx (Jan 30, 2007)

here are shots from just a few minutes ago. as u can see all still nice and healthy


----------



## undrx (Jan 30, 2007)

Here Are Some More Of My Ladies.


----------



## undrx (Jan 30, 2007)

the point of this thread and pics is to track the progress of my babies. they dont look that stressed out,... do they? well "Danielle" just never had that much energy and i think its apparent. she looks well stressed out!


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> the point of this thread and pics is to track the progress of my babies. they dont look that stressed out,... do they? well "Danielle" just never had that much energy and i think its apparent. she looks well stressed out!



"YES"...they do look stressed. Extremely so. Quit picking the leaves fer krise sakes. Let them grow.


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 31, 2007)

You're going to wind up getting hermies again if your lucky and don't get males. You mention that the first 12 came out hermies and its no wonder treating them this way. I'm not trying to be harsh, but stop cutting off their food sorce. Let theese girls grow. If you want to trim cut off the flowering branches not the food leaves.


----------



## Whiskey Agogo (Jan 31, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> thanks!!!
> 
> you might wanna drop the lighting time from 24/7
> 
> ...


 
Okay my plants are 2 weeks old today (meaning I germinated the seeds 2 weeks ago). I didnt put them under the lights until they were one week old...someone told me the lights could burn the seedlings--so they've only been getting light for a week.
Anyway I am using floursecent plant lights (4 feet long, each bulb is 400 watts, 1900 something else). There are 3 bulbs and I am running them 24/7 and the plants are only about 6 inches under the lights (the lights do not get hot).

Should I be using MORE light or LESS? I scanned thru the link on photosynthesis that Hick posted, but I started having flashbacks from college. Can someone give me some advice? My plants looks nice and healthy, but just arent growing at the rate that undrx's are. I am jealous...


----------



## undrx (Jan 31, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> "YES"...they do look stressed. Extremely so. Quit picking the leaves fer krise sakes. Let them grow.


 

Okay okay!! Hick, i promise i wont! 
i was however thinking about starting to train them
i found this diagram in another thread, u think i should? to maximize them?
or give them another week or two to relax after all my stressing them?


----------



## undrx (Jan 31, 2007)

Whiskey Agogo said:
			
		

> Okay my plants are 2 weeks old today (meaning I germinated the seeds 2 weeks ago). I didnt put them under the lights until they were one week old...someone told me the lights could burn the seedlings--so they've only been getting light for a week.
> Anyway I am using floursecent plant lights (4 feet long, each bulb is 400 watts, 1900 something else). There are 3 bulbs and I am running them 24/7 and the plants are only about 6 inches under the lights (the lights do not get hot).
> 
> Should I be using MORE light or LESS? I scanned thru the link on photosynthesis that Hick posted, but I started having flashbacks from college. Can someone give me some advice? My plants looks nice and healthy, but just arent growing at the rate that undrx's are. I am jealous...


 
i think you should be fine, but if they arent getting hot, drop the light to about 2-3" over them. 

look at some of my plants.. some are faster growing than others. I think thats just the different strains! there are some that make me wanna toss them out - they are so puny! but born the same time. go figure. 
anyways, good luck with your harvest!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 31, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> . I think thats just the different strains! there are some that make me wanna toss them out - they are so puny! but born the same time. go figure.
> anyways, good luck with your harvest!


 
they are puny becasue with no fan leaves they cannot produce/collect much energy


----------



## undrx (Jan 31, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> they are puny becasue with no fan leaves they cannot produce/collect much energy


 
the little ones didnt really have too many fans...  but we will see how they do.   but i gotta tell u, they were born the same time and treated the same way.


----------



## Donnyboyrocks (Feb 1, 2007)

I would wait a week or two and go 12/12 with the lights to begin flowering.  They will double or triple in height during that next stage.


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 1, 2007)

IMO.... Keep them cool, around 70-72 degrees and out of direct HPS light for a couple of days. Also I would go with an 18/6 Light cycle. Mabey a 20/4. Oh yeah like Hick said "quit picking at the leaves!!!  

Good luck!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## undrx (Feb 1, 2007)

k, it's been a couple days since I pruned... and they all look healthy to be honest! i installed my proper co2 release system this evening... hehe should be interesting to see how the babies react to it! before i was just releasing it directly in the air. now i have it releasing right by the trunk, nice and even.

i am also experimenting with tying a couple of them like in the diagram, i attached.  1 day and they already start responded well to my first lesson! 

lets hope they all grow up to be sexy girls!!


----------



## KADE (Feb 2, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> k, it's been a couple days since I pruned... and they all look healthy to be honest! i installed my proper co2 release system this evening... hehe should be interesting to see how the babies react to it! before i was just releasing it directly in the air. now i have it releasing right by the trunk, nice and even.


 
Releasing up in the air imho makes more sense... as leaves absorb the co2, not the trunk or roots... and co2 is heavier then air and will drop to floor level quickly neways.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 2, 2007)

Undrx..   Why are you doing this? the plant needs its leaves for many reasons. All ive seen in this thread is people telling you to sop pruning your damn plants... and what are you probably doing right now? while im posting this? pruning your damn plants thats what!! you need to stop cutting leaves off and let them grow bushy and plentiful.. there not decorative plants dude!


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## undrx (Feb 2, 2007)

ahhaha i alreayd promised everyone!!! i WONT PRUNE ANYMORE, the 27th was the last time!!!  LOL

im releasing the C02 by their roots so the leaves above willl abosrb.  

the room is kinda big, if i release into the air, im afraid not too much gets to the plant.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 2, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> ahhaha i alreayd promised everyone!!! i WONT PRUNE ANYMORE, the 27th was the last time!!! LOL
> 
> im releasing the C02 by their roots so the leaves above willl abosrb.
> 
> the room is kinda big, if i release into the air, im afraid not too much gets to the plant.


 
Like Kade stated you want to release that co2 over the canopy (if you have any canopy left, :rofl because at root level it is not doing you any good unless you have some way of circulating it.  Remember above the plants because it will just end up on the floor and wasted.  Good Luck!


----------



## KADE (Feb 3, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> ahhaha i alreayd promised everyone!!! i WONT PRUNE ANYMORE, the 27th was the last time!!! LOL
> 
> im releasing the C02 by their roots so the leaves above willl abosrb.
> 
> the room is kinda big, if i release into the air, im afraid not too much gets to the plant.


 
Co2 is heavier then air man.... as in it drops... 

I don't mean to be too rude but if you never listen to the advice ppl give you... why ask??


----------



## StinkBud (Feb 3, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Co2 is heavier then air man.... as in it drops...
> 
> I don't mean to be too rude but if you never listen to the advice ppl give you... why ask??


 
harsh, and yet true.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 4, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> Co2 is heavier then air man.... as in it drops...
> 
> I don't mean to be too rude but if you never listen to the advice ppl give you... why ask??


 
For one thing, it DOES prove the saying..."You can lead a horse to water, but..."
[I could have been rude and quoted Forrest Gump...]

Nelson


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 4, 2007)

This forum is here to help and unfortunately sometimes that help goes unheaded more often times than not   By the way _undrx_ what are you feeding them "slimfast" and if you don't take our advice we will have to file a complaint with CPS :copcannabis protective services) and have them put into foster care!  :rofl:


----------



## the_riz (Feb 4, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2007)

Nelson Mutz said:
			
		

> For one thing, it DOES prove the saying..."You can lead a horse to water, but..."
> [I could have been rude and quoted Forrest Gump...]
> 
> Nelson


ROFLMAO.....
come on folks..is there a better teacher than "experience"?..(or makeing your own mistakes and learning the hard way)..I think it was Will Rogers said "There are 2 types of men, those who learn from others mistakes...and those that insist on peeing on the electiric fence themselves"..


----------



## the_riz (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh yeah.. but theres a happy medium. you can learn from others mistakes as well as learning from your own.. and if your on a forum, askin for advice, and not following it that seems just plain silly


----------



## undrx (Feb 5, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.. but theres a happy medium. you can learn from others mistakes as well as learning from your own.. and if your on a forum, askin for advice, and not following it that seems just plain silly




g'damnt!!  im taking everyone's advice..LOL  im not prunning anymore. 

and as for co2, i've repositioned above the plants to let it fall on the canopy...

its been 11 days since i took some pictures so i will take some later and show you'll the update... i think they are doing just fine!
maybe they would be much bushier had i not trimmed so much before but ive learnt my lesson!


----------



## the_riz (Feb 5, 2007)

cool man, is all about bushy plants!! hope your grow turns out ok though dude seriously, i would not wish dead plants or males on anyone!

good luck man
riz


----------



## undrx (Feb 12, 2007)

okay time for some updated pics


----------



## undrx (Feb 12, 2007)

ive named them all... yep, Kim, Lola, Michelle, Nicole, Ashley, Mary and Danielle.. lol  this way i can keep a proper check on 'em. Still Vegging about 18/6


----------



## undrx (Feb 12, 2007)

i know some of the leaves are turning yellow... ph levels? im thinking about flushing/feeding a few times with regular water. will this nuetralize the soil ?  

any ideas?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 12, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> i know some of the leaves are turning yellow... ph levels? im thinking about flushing/feeding a few times with regular water. will this nuetralize the soil ?
> 
> any ideas?


 
First off, your plants are looking great.  Thanks for following the advice.  If leaves are yellowing, which ones are they at the bottom sets?  If so, then some yellowing will occur on the lower leaf sets, but they might be nitrogen deficient. Also check your ph and try to keep it a around 5.5-6.5 range.  Giving them water at the proper ph will help greatly, if it gets too acidic or too alkaline than that will cause nute lock up.  What ferts are you using and at what strength, 1/4 or 1/2?


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2007)

pH values above 7.5 cause iron, manganese, copper, zinc and boron ions to be less available to plants. pH values below 6 cause the solubility of phosphoric acid, calcium and magnesium to drop.
PH nutrient Chart
between 6.0 and 7.0 for dirt.


----------



## undrx (Feb 15, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> pH values above 7.5 cause iron, manganese, copper, zinc and boron ions to be less available to plants. pH values below 6 cause the solubility of phosphoric acid, calcium and magnesium to drop.
> PH nutrient Chart
> between 6.0 and 7.0 for dirt.


 
hey Hick, im gonna start flowering in a few days, i was wondering - do u think i should do some topping? i mean cut off the top of the plants and try to encourage side growth? ....do u think its about time to start flowering? or give em another 3-4 weeks?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

undrx,

What kind of c02 canister are you using?


----------



## undrx (Feb 15, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> undrx,
> 
> What kind of c02 canister are you using?


 
a couple open containers of water/sugar/yeast  with tubing over canopy


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

ahh okay,

thought it was one of those big cans you usually see in hydro shops.  We would be interested in seeing how one of those would be setup appropiately.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 15, 2007)

undrx said:
			
		

> hey Hick, im gonna start flowering in a few days, i was wondering - do u think i should do some topping? i mean cut off the top of the plants and try to encourage side growth? ....do u think its about time to start flowering? or give em another 3-4 weeks?


 
undrx...if you are going to set your plants into flower, DON'T top them. Looking at your last set of pics, I would do what you were thinking...let them veg 18/6 for the next three-four weeks, THEN hit them with 12/12 light cycle. Can't remember...what are you using for light?? If CFL's, get some soft-white bulbs [2600k]; gives off "red" light spectrum.

Nelson

PS: Glad to see you stopped trimming...and your plants show it! Lookin' good! :aok:


----------



## undrx (Feb 18, 2007)

hahahah here comes the hate!  i took off some of the tops and they are looking good. my plan is the 18/6 for 3 weeks {till march 10} more weeks then 12/12.


----------



## 1luvforbud (Feb 19, 2007)

Those look nice,i also like the trimming tec.


----------



## 1luvforbud (Feb 19, 2007)

How early did you start trimming them?


----------



## undrx (Feb 21, 2007)

1luvforbud, i think i trimmed too early! actually from what i gather u shouldnt trim at all! anyways, im gonna veg them for another 1-2 weeks then send them straight into flowering... as soon as they show sex im gonna pull a couple clones


----------



## undrx (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey gang, here are some updated pics March 11th - a couple weeks into flowering, i think 2 weeks if my memory served me correctly


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2007)

.......NOW yer cookin'!!


----------



## undrx (Mar 12, 2007)

some more pics


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 12, 2007)

There look a whole lot better then they did at 1st, cant wait to se the ende results. what kind of lights u useing, and soil???


----------



## undrx (Mar 12, 2007)

ok last set of pics for now... also a shot of my friends setup 1 week before harvest. u will like... White Widow!


----------



## undrx (Mar 12, 2007)

im using Flor. lights and MG soil.   thanks... hopefully will be done harvested in like 30-45 days! ohhh and 2 of them grew balls...  the rest are looking good.  3 runts and 2 sky scrapers. Maybe Sativas and Indicas?


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking good Undrx. It's nice to see that some one asked for suggestions and then heeded theier advice.

A huge difference from when they first started. Congrats on females this time around.   Keep us informed on the smoke from them.


----------



## undrx (Mar 12, 2007)

anyone wanna take a stab at what strains i got?


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

damn undrx.....your a fiend lol

crazy looking plants you got there.. wish that last picture was in MY basement lol


----------



## undrx (Mar 12, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> damn undrx.....your a fiend lol
> 
> crazy looking plants you got there.. wish that last picture was in MY basement lol


 

i wish it was in my basement too..lol actually i smoke like once a month if that much... this is just a fun hobby for me, something i always wanted to do. Plus its nice to have my own treats when i feel like.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

*Sup undrx. Man those ladies have really grown since the last time we stopped by and man do they look killer.   For a person who smokes only once a month your gonna have enough bud to last ya a year.   Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## undrx (Mar 13, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sup undrx. Man those ladies have really grown since the last time we stopped by and man do they look killer.  For a person who smokes only once a month your gonna have enough bud to last ya a year.  Great job mang. :aok: *


 
well alot of my friends smoke so ill have treats to offer when they do come by!  haha but ya if it was just me... i'd have enough to last 2 years!  Im still wondering what strains they are... i guess its too early to tell


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 13, 2007)

:banana:Very, very nice.  Skillz should be your name.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

undrx---> are those wal-mart pots.....  eace:


----------



## undrx (Mar 13, 2007)

Magoo said:
			
		

> undrx---> are those wal-mart pots..... eace:


 nopers, all from Home Depot  LOL


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

I use the same... got em from wally world.....   shot in the dark    ...pow.....



eace:   nice looking bushies you have there....


----------

